
Ask HN: Are there any good React UI Wysiwig builder tools? - kpennell
I feel like hand-coding things from scratch (even while using a framework like material-ui or ant) is really not that efficient. I find it super hard to make my prototypes look 100% professional&#x2F;sleek. It feels like there must be a drag and drop like tool where I can design a bunch of screens, export the components, and then go in and setup functions, state, props, data, context&#x2F;redux, etc.  Am I wrong in this hope? It seems like a design tool like Canva made it so easy for non-designers to make nice ads&#x2F;postcards. Is there not something similar for the web&#x2F;mobile app making world?
So I&#x27;ve looked into Figma to React (seems extremely experimental), pagedraw.io (shuttered and open sourced earlier this year), and React Studio (seems like more of a UX tool). My googling and searching past reddit threads isn&#x27;t yielding anything. Searching youtube tutorials hasn&#x27;t either.
Is there a good tool or workflow to achieve what I mentioned above? How does one go from attractive figma&#x2F;sketch mockups to a series of &#x27;smart&#x27; and stateful react components?
======
billconan
something like [https://webflow.com/](https://webflow.com/) ?

